# Issue with SBF Radio not updated



## raidflex (Nov 13, 2011)

I did a SBF using RSD lite to .621 stock and my radio has not been flashed. I used the latest Motorola drivers and RSD lite 5.7. The phone is usuable after the flashing process, just the radio is not flashed for some reason.

I re-downloded the .621 image twice and tried doing a SBF 3 times from two different computers and still my radio is on 07p and not 15p.

I'm not sure on were to go from here. I know that I can flash a radio but this has to be done on froyo and I cannot go back to froyo once on .621.

The RSD lite error I receive is: ERROR: Interface BP: Error sending RAM download for bootloader. Device API Error: 0xE0030009 Address: 0x1B2000 Command: ADDR - on device ID 0.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## raidflex (Nov 13, 2011)

bump....


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/19318-IMPORTANT-Information-Regarding-.621-System-Update!

IMPORTANT Information Regarding .621 System Update!

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## raidflex (Nov 13, 2011)

Well my phone was not giving me any other issues with charging or transferred data to SD card, but I replaced the micro USB cable anyways and sure enough that fixed the issue.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

raidflex said:


> Well my phone was not giving me any other issues with charging or transferred data to SD card, but I replaced the micro USB cable anyways and sure enough that fixed the issue.


Was it a non-factory cable? SBFs are known to fail out if they are not the OEM cable, even if they work fine for other purposes.


----------

